# Travel tripods and the best light weight gimbal head?



## scottkinfw (Nov 25, 2022)

I just came across this tripod on Kickstarter and Indiegogo (HEIPI: The Most Compact 3-in-1 Travel Tripod) and it looks great! Anybody have one and would like to give comments?

Also, I have a Wimberly *Wimberley Head® - Version II* which I love, but as I am getting older, I need to lighten the load. Anyone with experience using an excellent very lightweight full gimbal head to recommend?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 25, 2022)

Is that one of those Peak Design ripoff tripods?


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 26, 2022)

I don't think it is a "ripoff". I have the Peak Design tripod and don't like it because it is very flimsy. This tripod seems rather a next generation in the tripod's evolution. I purchased one and hopefully, it will be as stable as promised.


----------



## becceric (Nov 27, 2022)

scottkinfw said:


> I don't think it is a "ripoff". I have the Peak Design tripod and don't like it because it is very flimsy. This tripod seems rather a next generation in the tripod's evolution. I purchased one and hopefully, it will be as stable as promised.


The unique center column replacement sounds intriguing. I’ll be interested in your opinion.


----------

